# Another question



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

I have so many questions about my two feral sweeties. As I said before I am totally new to cats so please bear with me. My two are a male and a female. She was momma to 5 kittens we found homes for so it's just momma and "friend". Everyone was neutered, kittens included, so now I can concentrate on caring for these two and not worry about more kittens. My question is, I have made comfy beds for them and the male loves it but momma refuses to sleep on them. She lies in the bark next to the beds and I want her to be comfortable too. The beds are in a protected place where they can see but can't be seen so they should like it. Any idea why momma won't use the bed? We are in central Florida so the weather is usually not a problem.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Cats will always sleep where they're most comfortable, and this has nothing to do with where I think they will be comfortable...
My cats like to snooze in the mulch too.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

My cats sleep on their beds when they feel like it. Otherwise they will sleep any place they please which is usually a warm spot. Try placing the beds in a warm place and see if they gravitate towards that spot.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

yes, especially this time of year give her a bed that's kind of hidden and near a heat vent. And she still might go somewhere else. Don't worry about it. I've given up on cat beds for most of my cats, it's just not worth it. the cats ignore them and they gather dust.
instead, you might put bedding down where you KNOW the cat likes to sleep. but then don't be surprised when she changes her preferred spot.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Paizly likes to sleep on the floor (carpet) next to my treadmill...even though I have 3 other beds for her! She also has access to the couch, but ignores that too.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Muffs hates to sleep on anything soft. I have a small wicker cat bed with a pillow inside. She will walk all around the edges of the wicker, but refuses to step on the pillow. If I take the pillow out, she jumps in and lies on the hard wicker. I have a soft cat perch on one half of a large windowsill. Muffs sits on the hard wood on the other side of the sill. And so on, and so on, and so on... Go figure!


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

I guess I'll have to let them be what they are.....cats. Thanks for the input.


----------

